# Intel 4965AGN module causes kernel panic

## siik

Hi,

I just tried to set up my WLAN, but I've got some trouble with it. I installed mac80211, iwlwifi-ucode and iwlwifi according to this article, but for me it's not working at all.

```
modprobe iwl4965
```

causes the kernel to panic (if the wlan device is switched on). The first issue however is: Where can I find the output just before the kernel panic, so I can post it here? 

Greetings,

siik

----------

## alex.blackbit

take a look at /var/log/everything/current.

----------

## siik

Well, I don't find anything helpful there, so I will just copy the some lines manually:

```
kernel BUG at /root/iwlwifi-0.0.34/compatible/base.c:3803!

invalid opcode 0000 [1] SMP

CPU 1

Modules linked in: iwl4965 mac80211 cfg80211

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.22-rc6 #6

[...]

Call Trace:

<IRQ> tasklet_action

 __do_softirq

call_softirq

do_softirq

smp_apic_timer_interrupt

apic_timer_interrupt

<EOI> acpi_processor_idle

acpi_processor_idle

acpi_processor_idle

cpu_idle

Code: ...

RIP [...] :iwl4965:iwl_irq_tasklet

 RSP <...>

Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!
```

I omitted the numbers in the call trace, think they're addresses. Looking at base.c, line 3803 and above:

```
/**

 * iwl_tx_cmd_complete - Pull unused buffers off the queue and reclaim them

 * @rxb: Rx buffer to reclaim

 *

 * If an Rx buffer has an async callback associated with it the callback

 * will be executed.  The attached skb (if present) will only be freed

 * if the callback returns 1

 */

static void iwl_tx_cmd_complete(struct iwl_priv *priv,

            struct iwl_rx_mem_buffer *rxb)

{

   struct iwl_rx_packet *pkt = (struct iwl_rx_packet *)rxb->skb->data;

   int txq_id = SEQ_TO_QUEUE(pkt->hdr.sequence);

   int index = SEQ_TO_INDEX(pkt->hdr.sequence);

   int is_huge = (pkt->hdr.sequence & SEQ_HUGE_FRAME);

   int cmd_index;

   struct iwl_cmd *cmd;

   /* If a Tx command is being handled and it isn't in the actual

    * command queue then there a command routing bug has been introduced

    * in the queue management code. */

   BUG_ON(txq_id != IWL_CMD_QUEUE_NUM);
```

Soo ... any ideas?

Thanks,

siik

----------

## Voltago

 *siik wrote:*   

> Soo ... any ideas?

 

a) Try another kernel version

if that doesn't work

b) try prodding upstream ( http://intellinuxwireless.org )

if that doesn't work

c) wait for a new release of iwlwifi.

The driver is still very new and you should be prepared to face problems for quite some time. Heck, even ipw2200 doesn't work flawlessly to this day.

----------

## S_aIN_t

i got iwlwifi working on a dell inspiron 6400 with intel 4965abgn yesterday with this kernel version:

```

Linux localhost 2.6.21.5 #8 SMP Sat Jun 30 21:25:11 EDT 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

i didn't use the article. and i didn't patch the kernel. the intellinuxwireless project has ebuilds for their stuff in the sunrise overlay. so that is what i used. i had to modify one of the ebuilds to make sure that it installs the 4965 module and not the 3945. i also had to enable some options in the kernel. however, those come up in the ebuild instructions.

this is what i have installed right now

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/mac80211-8.0.1  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwlwifi-ucode-4.44.15  0 kB [1] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwlwifi-0.0.34  0 kB [1] 

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

 [2] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

```

----------

## siik

Hm, doesn't work for me. So maybe it's a x86_64 related issue.

Anyway, thanks.

----------

## sonaatti

I currently have the same issue, I use the built in mac82011 in kernel 2.6.20. However the driver worked fine but after the first reboot I get kernel panic immediately if wlan is activated. I really dont need my wlan right now so I wont start looking into it anymore but you should try kernel >=2.6.22-rc1 (according to the ebuilds in the sunrise overlay).

Using x86.

----------

## alex.blackbit

maybe 2.6.22 helps?

----------

## gtfx123

works fine with 2.6.22.

net-wireless/iwlwifi

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

in /etc/portage/package.unmask and package.keywords and ipw4965 in /etc/make.conf

..hope this helps

----------

## Dagger

Although it took me 2h it works fine with 2.6.22 with 4965 ebuilds and WPA with wpa_supplicant

----------

## m1k0

mayby works, but not for me  :Sad: 

I sent raport to kernel bugs

[1.] One line summary of the problem:

many crashes on my new laptop - Santa Rosa

[2.] Full description of the problem/report:

from /var/log/messages

cat /var/log/messages 

 Aug  4 13:34:28 laptok wlan0: setting MTU 576 

 Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok r8169: eth0: link down 

 Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting 

 Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: hardware address = 

00:1b:fc:41:a1:d8 

 Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ------------[ cut here ]------------ 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:592! 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok SMP 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Modules linked in: nvidia(P) iwl4965 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok CPU:    1 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EIP:    0060:[<c015edfb>]    Tainted: P       VLI 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EFLAGS: 00010046   (2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #5) 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EIP is at kfree+0x7b/0x90 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok eax: 40000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: 

c16e0380 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok esi: f701c000   edi: 00000286   ebp: f6cc7d8c   esp: 

f6cc7d80 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Process iwl4965 (pid: 3303, ti=f6cc6000 task=f6d8fa50 

task.ti=f6cc6000) 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Stack: 00000000 f78a8840 f7fb0e74 f6cc7d9c c03b439c 

f78a8840 f78a8840 f6cc7da8 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok c03b415b 00000000 f6cc7dc8 c03b4230 00000000 00000000 

00000000 00000000 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok f7fb0d00 f78a8840 f6cc7dd0 c03b42ce f6cc7f7c c04455a9 

f78a8864 00000001 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Call Trace: 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c01039fa>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x30 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103ab9>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xa9/0xd0 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103cc9>] show_registers+0x1e9/0x2f0 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103edf>] die+0x10f/0x240 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c01040a1>] do_trap+0x91/0xc0 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0104459>] do_invalid_op+0x89/0xa0 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c045b5aa>] error_code+0x72/0x78 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b439c>] skb_release_data+0x5c/0x90 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b415b>] kfree_skbmem+0xb/0x90 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b4230>] __kfree_skb+0x50/0xd0 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b42ce>] kfree_skb+0x1e/0x40 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c04455a9>] ieee80211_sta_work+0xd9/0x1a30 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012c178>] run_workqueue+0x78/0x100 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012cb6d>] worker_thread+0x9d/0x100 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012f732>] kthread+0x42/0x70 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103623>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x14 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ======================= 

And uncatched Exceptions - please look at photos

http://picasaweb.google.pl/Michal.Kudla/Gentoo

laptok ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2

# Sat Aug  4 10:42:16 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2000

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LOWTX_FRAME_DUMP=y

CONFIG_TKIP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_IBSS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_VERBOSE_PS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=32

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_R8169_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_BCM43XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=800

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_AMD76X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_E7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_E752X is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I82875P is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_I82860 is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_R82600 is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_POLL=y

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

laptok ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 

2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Aug 2007 18:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openjms/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config \

/usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config" \

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild \

/etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c" CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe \

-fomit-frame-pointer" DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms 

strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org 

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress \

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 \

--exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages \

--filter=H_**/files/digest-*" PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi addbookmarks aio alsa amr arts 

bash-completion berkdb bigpatch bindist bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 

cairo caps cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga directfb divx doc dri dts 

dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo expat fam 

ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fpx gcj gd gdbm gif glitz gnokii 

gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hdri history ical 

iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipw4965 isdnlog jabber jack java java5 

javamail javascript jbig jce jingle jms jmx jpeg jpeg2k jython kde kdepim 

kerberos keyring lame lcms ldap libg++ log4j logrotate lzo mad midi mikmod 

mjpeg mmx modplug mozdevelop mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap 

multicall multiuser musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin 

nvram ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pango parse-clocks pcmcia pcre 

pda pdf perl png povray pppd pulseaudio python q32 q8 qt3 qt3support qt4 

quicktime readline real realmedia reflection rhino samba sasl script sdl 

sensord servlet-2_4 servletapi session sms sndfile speech speex spell spl sse 

sse2 ssl ssse3 statistics svg symlink syslog tcpd tga theora threads tiff 

tivo tools truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd 

vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wmp x264 x86 xanim xforms xine 

xml xorg xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file 

hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate 

route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse 

synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 

lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL" USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, 

PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, 

PORTDIR_OVERLAY

[3.] Keywords (i.e., modules, networking, kernel):

kernel, iwlwifi, Santa Rosa, laptop ACPI, iwl4965, 

[4.] Kernel version (from /proc/version):

laptok ~ # cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 (root@laptok) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 

p1.0.1)) #5 SMP Sat Aug 4 10:49:28 CEST 2007

[5.] Output of Oops.. message (if applicable) with symbolic information 

cat /var/log/messages 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ------------[ cut here ]------------ 

 Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:592! 

see above

[6.] A small shell script or example program which triggers the

     problem (if possible)

just boot system

[7.] Environment

[7.1.] Software (add the output of the ver_linux script here)

laptok ~ # emerge -s iwl 

 *  net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode 

       Latest version available: 4.44.17 

       Latest version installed: 4.44.17 

       Size of files: 81 kB 

       Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

       Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode 

       License:       Intel 

 *  net-wireless/iwlwifi 

       Latest version available: 1.0.0 

       Latest version installed: 1.0.0 

       Size of files: 211 kB 

       Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

       Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Drivers 

       License:       GPL-2 

[7.2.] Processor information (from /proc/cpuinfo):

laptok ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1995.121

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca 

cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm 

constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3993.00

clflush size    : 64

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7300  @ 2.00GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 1995.121

cache size      : 4096 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca 

cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm 

constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3867.45

clflush size    : 64

[7.3.] Module information (from /proc/modules):

laptok ~ # cat /proc/modules

nvidia 7236244 26 - Live 0xf9189000 (P)

iwl4965 190564 0 - Live 0xf892e000

[7.4.] Loaded driver and hardware information (/proc/ioports, /proc/iomem)

laptok ~ # cat /proc/ioports

0000-001f : dma1

0020-0021 : pic1

0040-0043 : timer0

0050-0053 : timer1

0060-006f : keyboard

0070-0077 : rtc

0080-008f : dma page reg

00a0-00a1 : pic2

00c0-00df : dma2

00f0-00ff : fpu

0170-0177 : 0000:00:1f.1

01f0-01f7 : 0000:00:1f.1

  01f0-01f7 : ide0

0376-0376 : 0000:00:1f.1

03c0-03df : vga+

03f6-03f6 : 0000:00:1f.1

  03f6-03f6 : ide0

0400-041f : 0000:00:1f.3

0800-0803 : ACPI PM1a_EVT_BLK

0804-0805 : ACPI PM1a_CNT_BLK

0820-0820 : ACPI PM2_CNT_BLK

0828-082f : ACPI GPE0_BLK

0cf8-0cff : PCI conf1

a480-a48f : 0000:00:1f.2

a800-a80f : 0000:00:1f.2

  a800-a80f : libata

a880-a883 : 0000:00:1f.2

  a880-a883 : libata

ac00-ac07 : 0000:00:1f.2

  ac00-ac07 : libata

b000-b003 : 0000:00:1f.2

  b000-b003 : libata

b080-b087 : 0000:00:1f.2

  b080-b087 : libata

b400-b41f : 0000:00:1d.0

  b400-b41f : uhci_hcd

b480-b49f : 0000:00:1d.1

  b480-b49f : uhci_hcd

b800-b81f : 0000:00:1d.2

  b800-b81f : uhci_hcd

b880-b89f : 0000:00:1a.0

  b880-b89f : uhci_hcd

bc00-bc1f : 0000:00:1a.1

  bc00-bc1f : uhci_hcd

c000-cfff : PCI Bus #01

  cc00-cc7f : 0000:01:00.0

d000-dfff : PCI Bus #02

e000-efff : PCI Bus #06

  e800-e8ff : 0000:06:07.0

    e800-e8ff : r8169

ffa0-ffaf : 0000:00:1f.1

  ffa0-ffa7 : ide0

laptok ~ # cat /proc/iomem

00000000-0009fbff : System RAM

0009fc00-0009ffff : reserved

000a0000-000bffff : Video RAM area

000c0000-000ccbff : Video ROM

000f0000-000fffff : System ROM

00100000-7ff8ffff : System RAM

  00100000-0045c3de : Kernel code

  0045c3df-005c963b : Kernel data

7ff90000-7ff9dfff : ACPI Tables

7ff9e000-7ffeffff : ACPI Non-volatile Storage

7fff0000-7fffffff : reserved

88000000-880fffff : PCI Bus #06

  88000000-8801ffff : 0000:06:07.0

88100000-881000ff : 0000:00:1f.3

c0000000-cfffffff : PCI Bus #01

  c0000000-cfffffff : 0000:01:00.0

dc000000-dfffffff : PCI Bus #02

e0000000-efffffff : pnp 00:0c

f3ff8000-f3ffbfff : 0000:00:1b.0

  f3ff8000-f3ffbfff : ICH HD audio

f3fff800-f3fffbff : 0000:00:1d.7

  f3fff800-f3fffbff : ehci_hcd

f3fffc00-f3ffffff : 0000:00:1a.7

  f3fffc00-f3ffffff : ehci_hcd

f4000000-f7ffffff : PCI Bus #01

  f4000000-f5ffffff : 0000:01:00.0

  f6000000-f601ffff : 0000:01:00.0

  f7000000-f7ffffff : 0000:01:00.0

    f7000000-f7ffffff : nvidia

f8000000-fbdfffff : PCI Bus #02

fbe00000-fbefffff : PCI Bus #04

  fbefe000-fbefffff : 0000:04:00.0

    fbefe000-fbefffff : iwl4965

fbf00000-fbffffff : PCI Bus #06

  fbffe400-fbffe4ff : 0000:06:07.0

    fbffe400-fbffe4ff : r8169

  fbffe800-fbffefff : 0000:06:01.0

    fbffe800-fbffefff : ohci1394

  fbfff000-fbfff0ff : 0000:06:01.1

  fbfff400-fbfff4ff : 0000:06:01.2

  fbfff800-fbfff8ff : 0000:06:01.3

  fbfffc00-fbfffcff : 0000:06:01.4

fec00000-fec00fff : pnp 00:0a

fed14000-fed19fff : pnp 00:01

fed1c000-fed1ffff : pnp 00:08

fed20000-fed3ffff : pnp 00:08

fed50000-fed8ffff : pnp 00:08

fee00000-fee00fff : reserved

ffb00000-ffbfffff : pnp 00:08

fff00000-ffffffff : reserved

[7.5.] PCI information ('lspci -vvv' as root)

laptok ~ # lspci -vvv

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) 

(prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

        Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f7ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express 

Root Port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA 

PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- 

Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Port 2

                Link: Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x16

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise-

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 

(prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8263

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 4: I/O ports at b880 [size=32]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) 

(prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8263

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

        Region 4: I/O ports at bc00 [size=32]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) 

(prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8263

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: Memory at f3fffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA 

PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 8263

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at f3ff8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=55mA 

PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ 

Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed unknown, Width x0, ASPM unknown, Port 0

                Link: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us

                Link: ASPM Disabled CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed unknown, Width x0

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 

[Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fff00000-000fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 1

                Link: Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x0

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- 

Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 

8263

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA 

PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 

[Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000f000-00000fff

        Memory behind bridge: fbe00000-fbefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000fff00000-00000000000fffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 2

                Link: Latency L0s <256ns, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk+ ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- 

Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 00000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 

8263

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA 

PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 

[Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- 

Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbdfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000dc000000-00000000dfffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- 

<TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

                Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-

                Device: Latency L0s unlimited, L1 unlimited

                Device: Errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                Device: RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 128 bytes

                Link: Supported Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Port 3

                Link: Latency L0s <1us, L1 <4us

                Link: ASPM Disabled RCB 64 bytes CommClk- ExtSynch-

                Link: Speed 2.5Gb/s, Width x0

                Slot: AtnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AtnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug+ Surpise+

                Slot: Number 0, PowerLimit 0.000000

                Slot: Enabled AtnBtn+ PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet+ CmdCplt- HPIrq-

                Slot: AttnInd Unknown, PwrInd Unknown, Power-

                Root: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- PME-

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- 

Queue=0/0 Enable-

----------

